# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ FLUX

## marder

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε ένα καλό και προσιτό σε τιμή  flux, για να χρησιμοποιήσω σε αποκόλληση και επανακόλληση  bga. Προσιτή τιμή για μένα είναι <20€. Έχω δει αρκετά στο ebay, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα. Άλλα είναι πάστα σε βαζάκια, άλλα είναι σε σωληνάρια, άλλα έχουν άσπρο χρώμα, άλλα έχουν κίτρινο χρώμα, άλλα εχουν τιμή 40€ στην ίδια ποσότητα με αυτά που έχουν 5€. Τελικά δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω και ζητάω τη γνώμη σας. Μιά αναζήτηση  στο  ebay αυτή τη στιγμή μου δίνει αυτά. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...eball&_sacat=0

----------


## santosp

Δες αυτο το βιντεο, και η απαντηση ειναι μεσα!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLPXqvhvUUY

----------


## leosedf

Αυτά τα Κινέζικα είναι για να κολλάς σωλήνες και εκεί μάπα θα είναι βέβαια.
Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις, 5 γραμμάρια ERSA flux κάνει 38 ευρώ (δεν καπνίζει βέβαια)
Warton που είναι αντίστοιχο (αλλά καπνίζει) τα 30 γραμμάρια είναι περίπου πάλι το ίδιο.
Έχει και μερικά ακόμη που είχα βάλει στο θέμα στο howtofixit.gr, κανένα δεν είναι φτηνό όπως τα Κινέζικα αλλά ΠΑΝΤΑ λειτουργούν σωστά.

----------


## GSR600

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MG-Chemicals...-/230916005386
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...547489407.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amtech-NC-55...item4cf5d60b19

Αυτες τις τρεις χρησιμοποιω και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Υπαρχουν και ακριβοτερες αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## leosedf

Τα amtech ΟΛΑ από Κίνα είναι μούφες, ότι να ναι πεταμένο και ταμπελάκι πάνω για να μοιάζει γνήσιο.
Το MG chemicals είναι καλύτερο, δεν φτάνει τα ακριβά αλλά σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερο από μαιμουδοamtech.

----------


## thanasis 1

Φιλε κωστα αυτο το βιντεο τα βλεπω για δευτερη φορα και πραγματικα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ,
γενικα οπως το κανεις και ο τροπος που μιλας ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. :Thumbup1:

----------


## marder

Παιδιά διάβασα τις προτάσεις και τα σχόλιά σας και ευχαριστώ. Είδα και το video  φίλε Πάνο. Πολύ καλό. Παραμένει όμως η απορία μου, σε τι διαφέρει το  flux σε κυπελάκι που είναι σαν ζελέ , από το  flux  σε σωληνάριο. Δεν είναι ίδια?

----------


## santosp

Κοιτα Μαριε, η δικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι η μορφη gel παραμενει περισσοτερη ωρα κατα την διαρκεια της κολλησης, σε σχεση με την υγρη μορφη η οποια εξαφανιζετε σχεδον αμεσως! Ειδικα το "βαρυ" καλοκαιρι, μια που θα την τοποθετεις, και μια που σχεδον αμεσως θα εξαφανιζεται πριν καν ακουμπησεις κολλητηρι ή θερμο αερα ή οτιδηποτε.
Αυτα καθαρα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.

Επισης το gel δεν κυκλοφορει αποκλειστικα σε κυπελακι, αλλα και σε σωληναριο-συριγγα. Κοιτα αν μπορεις να βρεις με μυτη διαχυσης υλικου μπροστα.

----------

ilektrolvog (26-02-16)

----------


## SV1EDG

Χρησιμοποιώ της JBC από Βενιέρη.Εχει βγει πολύ καλό και οικονομικό.

http://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE%...7/Default.aspx

----------


## agis68

EDIT....και δίορθωση.......επειδή νόμιζα για σκέτο flux.....Γράψτε το στα παροράματα!!!

----------


## betacord85

αγη σου λεει flux για Bga...κατι μπερδευεις μαλλον...ελπιζω να μην το παρομοιαζεις με το flux που ειναι στο μπλε στργγυλο κουτακι

----------

agis68 (07-02-15)

----------


## agis68

Ωπ σόρρυ απλά είδα χοντρικά το θέμα.........σορρυ γράψτε λάθος!!!! :Huh:

----------


## betacord85

δεν το σχολιασα αρνητικα αγη απλα υπαρχουν συναδελφοι που το δοκιμασαν καιτο ολοκληρομενο εγινε τηγανιτη πατατα και εβγαλε σπυρακια μετα!τεσπα..παντως και η φτηινιαρικη amtech του ebay κανει δουλεια...

----------


## nabagos

Για το καθαρισμα της πλακετας υστερα? Φτανει μονο το flux off  η θελει και μπανιερα υπερηχων οπωσδηποτε? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## mariosinsuex

Η μπανιέρα είναι η τελειότερη μέθοδος σε συνδυασμό με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη.
Αλλιώς σκέτη την ισοπροπυλική,με μαλακό πινέλο και clean wipes.....
(αλλά αν έχεις θέμα πήγαινε και πάρε στο super market πανί καθαρισμού που είναι τεράστια επιφάνεια
 (περίπου 50cm x 50cm,και κόψε το σε κομμάτια μικρά, κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με κάπου 1-1.5€).

----------


## mtzag

Eχω χρησιμοποιησει διαφορα flux αλλα την κολληση που κανεις με αυτο το υγρο (οχι gel) flux δεν την κανεις με κανενα gel
http://www.electronicsworld.gr/new_s...hk=1&Itemid=14
Δεν μιλαω για bga αλλα για κολλησεις γενικοτερα με αυτο το flux η κολληση πιανει παντου ακομα και σε μαρμαρο!
Στο bga τωρα μπορεις και παλι να βαλεις υγρο flux αλλα πρεπει να συμπληρωνεις συνεχεια καθως εξατμιζεται.
Η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα κολλησης αναμεσα στο υγρο και σε gel flux ειναι χαωδης.
Οσο για τα κινεζικα amtech δεν ειναι ολα τα ιδια υπαρχουνε ημιγνησια(δουλευουνε καλα) και τα τελειως μαιμου(δουλευουνε χειροτερα απο το σκετο ρετσινι).
Το amtech 4300 (ημιγνησιο) ειναι οτι πρεπει για τα παντα καθαριζεις με απιονισμενο νερο σκουπιζεις και φυσας με πιστολακι για να στεγνωσει.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...545227735.html

Γενικα τα water soluble fluxes ειναι τα καλυτερα γιατι καθαριζουνε πολυ ευκολα με νερο τα rosin based ειναι μεγαλη φασαρια ο καθαρισμος μετα.

Παρε donau LW50 & amtech 4300 ειναι καλος συνδιασμος.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ναι!
Πλένε την με νερό και αν δεν πετύχει η κόλληση μετά ξανά κόλλα να δούμε που θα πάει το BGA  :Lol: 
Aν συμπληρώνεις υγρό απλά ΡΙΧΝΕΙΣ τη θερμοκρασία, ΣΚΑΤΑ κόλληση δηλαδή.

Για BGA μόνο gel και μάρκας, αν δεν τα δοκιμάσεις όλα δε θα καταλάβεις διαφορά.

----------


## mtzag

Εχω δοκιμασει μαρκα gel αλλα με το υγρο κολας και σε γυαλι για παραδειγμα σε μια λαμαρινα χαλκου το gel για να πιασει η κολληση θελει ωρα προθερμανση η λαμαρινα ενω με το υγρο χωρις καμια προθερμανση πιανει επιτοπου η κολληση.Το υγρο πιανει σε οξειδωμενη επαφη το gel τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν πιανει.
Γενικα οπου χρειαζονται ζορικες κολλησεις το υγρο ειναι ανωτερο το τσιτσιρισμα που κανει δουλευει σαν μαγικο και κολαει αμεσως αφου απο τοτε που χρησιμοποιω υγρο οι κολησεις που κανω με το κολλητηρι με lead free κολληση δεν μπορεις να τις διακρινεις απο τις εργοστασιακες εχουνε την απολυτη τελειοτητα απο μηχανικη - γεωμετρικη - καλλιτεχνικη αποψη.
Με λιγοτερο απο 3.5 ευρω τα 50 ml αξιζει το συγκεκριμενο υγρο flux donau LW50 λεγεται.
H gel amtech 4300 απο το aliexpress που εβαλα με 10 ευρω τα 30cc ειναι γνησια (με αποδοση σαν γνησια) την εχω δοκιμασει και παιζει αριστα δεν ειναι σαν τις αλλες μαιμου amtech που πουλανε.

----------


## leosedf

Με απόδοση σαν γνήσια η γνήσια? Σόρυ αλλά με 10 ευρώ πήρες αν όχι μαϊμού σίγουρα τη μπανάνα της.
Και ΟΧΙ αν δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει τα "ακριβά" μάλλον δε γνωρίζεις και τόσο την απόδοση.

Μιλάμε για BGA όχι για σωλήνες και λαμαρίνες, εκεί ότι και να βάλεις θα λειτουργήσει.

----------


## mtzag

Παρε λοιπον το υγρο flux με τα 3.5 ευρω και δοκιμασε να κολλησεις τσιπακια ας πουμε tqfp144 και δοκιμασε και με το ακριβο που εχεις και θα δεις τη διαφορα.
Οσο για το amtech 4300 ναι εχει αποδοση σαν γνησια την εχω δοκιμασει και σε reflow και σε reballing + οτι καθαριζει ευκολα (δεν ειναι rosin) πολυ σημαντικο αυτο ειδικα στο reballing.

----------


## leosedf

Τις έχω δει τις διαφορές από το 2001 που ασχολούμαι.

----------


## mtzag

Θα με αναγκασεις να αρχιζω να βγαζω φωτο με lead free κολλησεις που εχω κανει με αυτο το φτηνο υγρο flux...
Αλλο ενα παραδειγμα αν ξηλωθει καποιο pad η κολληση δεν πιανει με το το gel flux στο ξυλωμενο bga pad αν βαλεις ομως
υγρο flux και ξαναπερασεις το σημειο με το καλλητηρι καλα ζεσταμενο γρηγορα "ξαναγινετε" pad απο κολληση οσο απιθανο και αν ακουγετε και οπτικα ειναι σχεδιο ιδιο με το κανονικο pad και μετα στο reballing πιανουνε και τα μπιλακια πανω του.
Σε διαφορα παλια κατεστραμενα bga που λειπανε pads σιγα σιγα με το υγρο flux του ξαναεφτιαξα pads *δεν λεω οτι αυτα τα pads ειναι λειτουργικα*
αλλα το αναφερω για το ποσο καλα πιανει η κολληση με αυτο το flux.
Υπαρχουνε ομως και περιπτωσεις που δεν δουλευει το υγρο flux και αυτο ειναι στα direct heat stencils γιατι μολις ζεσταθει καλα το τσιτσιρισμα που κανει πεταει εξω τα μπιλακια εξω απο το stencil στα non direct δουλευει.

----------


## leosedf

Κολλήσεις και με σκέτη κόλληση βγαίνουν ΟΚ αφού περιέχει δικό του flux.


Στα ξηλωμένα pad πως έφτασες? Αφού υποτίθεται ότι το flux σου ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μεταφέρει σωστά θερμότητα παντού από κάτω και στην πλακέτα και στα pad και στο ολοκληρωμένο από πάνω, το ζελέ είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο αποτελεσματικό σε αυτό αφού και πιο ανθεκτικό σε θερμοκρασίες είναι και λόγω του επιδερμικού φαινομένου μεταφέρει θερμότητα σωστά σε όλα τα παραπάνω.
Η χρήση ζελέ σε bga είναι μονόδρομος εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

Σε άλλες κολλήσεις μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και υγρό.
Να σας προτείνω ένα βιβλίο που είχα αγοράσει μόλις βγήκε εξαιρετικό http://www.amazon.com/Reflow-Solderi.../dp/0750672188  Σχετικά φτηνό πλέον, εγώ πούλησα τη γιαγιά μου για να το πάρω.


Όσο για τα μπιλάκια που πετάγονται, γι αυτό είναι καλύτερη η πάστα.

----------

santosp (15-02-15)

----------


## gethag

> Παιδιά θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε ένα καλό και προσιτό σε τιμή  flux, για να χρησιμοποιήσω σε αποκόλληση και επανακόλληση  bga. Προσιτή τιμή για μένα είναι <20€. Έχω δει αρκετά στο ebay, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα. Άλλα είναι πάστα σε βαζάκια, άλλα είναι σε σωληνάρια, άλλα έχουν άσπρο χρώμα, άλλα έχουν κίτρινο χρώμα, άλλα εχουν τιμή 40€ στην ίδια ποσότητα με αυτά που έχουν 5€. Τελικά δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω και ζητάω τη γνώμη σας. Μιά αναζήτηση  στο  ebay αυτή τη στιγμή μου δίνει αυτά. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...eball&_sacat=0




Ένα flux που δουλεύεται και από επαγγελματίες για reballing είναι το *kingbo*. Προσωπικά το έχω δουλέψει αλλά όχι για reballing.
Οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι το καλύτερο αλλά είναι ένα οικονομικό flux που δείχνει να δουλεύει.

----------


## mtzag

Τα ξυλωμενα pads τα εκανα στην αρχη που πειραματιζομουνα με παλιες πλακετες και απο πανω φυσουσα με θερμο αερα της πλακας οχι υπερυθρες ετσι οπoυ δεν γινοτανε σωστη προθερμανση ξυλωσα pads απο αρχαιες χαλασμενες πλακετες και αυτο που εμαθα οτι τα pads ξυλωνονται απο τις ακρες λογω μη καλης θερμανσης/προθερμανσης του bga.
Ειναι καλυτερα να πας 5 βαθμους πανω παρα να παιζεις στο οριο θερμοκρασιας και να κινδυνευεις να ξυλωσεις pads.
Τα αλλα pads στο bga τα ξυλωσα οταν εκανα πειραματα με το φυτιλι αποκολλησης πανω στο bga που το εσερνα 500φορες πανω κατω δεξια αριστερα.

το kingbo το εχω παρει και ειναι αχρηστο μην μπεις καν στον κοπο να το παρεις οι κινεζογνησιες amtech ειναι πολυ ανωτερες του kingbo.
για κανα καθαρισμο και πολυ του ειναι αλλα ουτε και γι αυτο κανει για ουτε με την ισοπροπυλικη φευγει ευκολα.

παρε amtech 4300 (water clean) & 559 (rosin based / καθαριζει με οινοπνευμα ισοπροπανολη / διαλυτικο νιτρου) στο aliexpress εχει καλες τιμες.
Ειναι αυτα με το πρασινο αυτοκολλητο στο σωληναριο και το πορτοκαλι καπακι και ειναι ποιο ακριβα

To βιβλιο εδω http://192.211.49.220/-%20Electronic...chnologies.pdf

----------

santosp (15-02-15)

----------


## mtzag

και για rosin based flux καλο σε καλη τιμη http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Freeshipping-2-pcs-lot-No-Clean-Original-Amtech-NC-559-ASM-UV-TPF-10CC-Solder-Flux/511763389.html
Το εχω δοκιμασει σε reflow και παιζει τζαμι απλα καθαριζει μονο με διαλυτικο πχ ισσοπροπανολη αιθανολη διαλυτικο νιτρου δεν καθαριζει με νερο.
Βεβαια η μητρικη επαιξε χωρις να καθαρισω καθολου το flux πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ειναι μη αγωγιμο

----------


## GSR600

Flux MADE IN GREECE! :W00t: 
Στην αναζήτηση μου για bga rework flux έπεσα πάνω σε ελληνική εταιρία που κατασκευάζει flux! Και επειδη εχω κανει χρυσούς τους Κινέζους λεω να το δοκιμάσω και γιατι οχι να στηριξουμε και ελληνική εταιρεία.Υποψιν δεν κανω διαφήμιση και ουδεμια σχεση εχω με την εταιρεία απλα  μου εκανε εντύπωση και ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζί σας.Το εχει δοκιμασει κάνεις να μας πει γνωμες?
Λεγεται CS FLUS 
http://www.computer-systems.gr/el/sh...category_id=19
http://youtu.be/JfTs0PdXrvM

----------


## leosedf

Ναι Έλληνες είναι εδώ Νεάπολη και έχουν ωραία προϊόντα όπως τα θερμοαγώγιμα υλικά.

----------


## GSR600

> Ναι Έλληνες είναι εδώ Νεάπολη και έχουν ωραία προϊόντα όπως τα θερμοαγώγιμα υλικά.



κωνσταντινε εχεις δοκιμασει το cs flux που κατασκευαζουν οι ιδιοι?

----------


## leosedf

Θέλω να πάω μέχρι Νεάπολη εδώ και καιρό αλλά ο χρόνος με πιέζει. Θα κοιτάξω να προσπαθήσω.

----------


## Randy13

> Τα ξυλωμενα pads τα εκανα στην αρχη που πειραματιζομουνα με παλιες πλακετες και απο πανω φυσουσα με θερμο αερα της πλακας οχι υπερυθρες ετσι οπoυ δεν γινοτανε σωστη προθερμανση ξυλωσα pads απο αρχαιες χαλασμενες πλακετες και αυτο που εμαθα οτι τα pads ξυλωνονται απο τις ακρες λογω μη καλης θερμανσης/προθερμανσης του bga.
> Ειναι καλυτερα να πας 5 βαθμους πανω παρα να παιζεις στο οριο θερμοκρασιας και να κινδυνευεις να ξυλωσεις pads.
> Τα αλλα pads στο bga τα ξυλωσα οταν εκανα πειραματα με το φυτιλι αποκολλησης πανω στο bga που το εσερνα 500φορες πανω κατω δεξια αριστερα.
> 
> το kingbo το εχω παρει και ειναι αχρηστο μην μπεις καν στον κοπο να το παρεις οι κινεζογνησιες amtech ειναι πολυ ανωτερες του kingbo.
> για κανα καθαρισμο και πολυ του ειναι αλλα ουτε και γι αυτο κανει για ουτε με την ισοπροπυλικη φευγει ευκολα.
> 
> παρε amtech 4300 (water clean) & 559 (rosin based / καθαριζει με οινοπνευμα ισοπροπανολη / διαλυτικο νιτρου) στο aliexpress εχει καλες τιμες.
> Ειναι αυτα με το πρασινο αυτοκολλητο στο σωληναριο και το πορτοκαλι καπακι και ειναι ποιο ακριβα
> ...



Ο συγκεκριμένος σύνδεσμος δεν ανοίγει ,υπάρχει καπου αλλου το βιβλίο να το κατεβάσουμε ?

----------


## leosedf

http://www.amazon.com/Reflow-Solderi.../dp/0750672188

----------


## Randy13

> http://www.amazon.com/Reflow-Solderi.../dp/0750672188



Για βιβλίο του 2002 το θεωρώ ακριβό (μπορεί να τα αξίζει)

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ τόσο το πλήρωσα τότε, το έχω μέσα.

----------


## BillGeo

> κωνσταντινε εχεις δοκιμασει το cs flux που κατασκευαζουν οι ιδιοι?



Του εχω δει και εγω καιρο, και εχω μιλησει κ στο τηλεφωνο
αλλα ακομα δεν εχω κανει δοκιμη το flux τους, αλλα θα γινει κ αυτο συντομα,
γιατι αν ειναι καλο δεν υπαρχει λογος να φευγουν τα χρηματα μας 'εξω'

----------


## lepouras

> Του εχω δει και εγω καιρο, και εχω μιλησει κ στο τηλεφωνο
> αλλα ακομα δεν εχω κανει δοκιμη το flux τους, αλλα θα γινει κ αυτο συντομα,
> γιατι αν ειναι καλο δεν υπαρχει λογος να φευγουν τα χρηματα μας 'εξω'



  πάντως την θερμωαγώγιμες πάστες που έχουν είναι πολύ καλές. μου είχαν στειλει 2 δήγματα(σύριγγα με ρευστή και μια παχιά για κενά) και μπορώ να πώ ότι από αυτά που έλεγξα πάνω σε λειτουργία στο πισι είδα τεράστια διαφορά στην απόκριση θερμοκρασίας. και μάλιστα μετά από 1.5 χρόνο που άνοιξα το πισι ήταν σαν να της έβαλα εχτές.
άντε ρε παιδιά. κάντε καμιά δοκιμή να μας πείτε και εσείς(δεν είμαι και γνώστης για να μετρά η άποψή μου). σκοτωνόμαστε στο <<πάμε για εκλογές>> για το ότι δεν παράγουμε τίποτα, αγοράζουμε ακόμα απέξω πράγματα αντί να στηρίζουμε αυτά που παράγουμε. 
άντε Κωνσταντίνε χρεώνεσαι την φλουξοδοκιμή  :Biggrin: .

----------


## leosedf

Θέλω εδώ και καιρό να περάσω από τα παιδιά αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο καθόλου για να πετύχω ώρες αγοράς. Θέλω να τους πάω και λίγο warton να το δούνε μπας και γίνει ανάσταση και έχουμε καλύτερο Ελληνικό.

----------


## picdev

Το flux που έχουν είναι υγρό και όχι τζελ, έχεις μου έκανε εντύπωση ο τρόπος εφαρμογής τους

----------


## GSR600

Εχω παραγγείλει ηδη δυο φορές, μονο θετικά μπορώ να πω. Ταχύτατη εξυπηρέτηση και πολυ ευχαριστημένος απο την ποιότητα του flux.Δεν ειναι ουτε υγρό ούτε στερεό ειναι κατι ενδιάμεσο. Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως 3 στα 3 reflow success.Επισης καθαρίζετε αρκετά ευκολα.  
Τελος με τα κινέζικα τουλάχιστον για μένα. 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Μακροπρόθεσμα το βλέπεις τοsuccess

----------


## ioannis_83

πραγματικα εχουμε εξαντλησει τις τεχνικες reflow κai reball,εχει γινει εκτενης αναλυση πολλες φορες.ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει το λογο που οι κατασκευαστες επιλεγουν να κολλησουν το τσιπ πανω στη μητρικη και δε το τοποθετουν με ενα socket σαν του επεξεργαστη να κουμπωνει και να τα αποφευγαμε ολα αυτα.και δε νομιζω να ειναι χωροταξικο το ζητημα,δε χαθηκε ο κοσμος για ενα χιλιοστο...

----------


## toni31

Και οι επεξεργαστές σε λίγο καιρό "κολλημένοι" θα είναι.... :Biggrin:

----------


## ioannis_83

> Και οι επεξεργαστές σε λίγο καιρό "κολλημένοι" θα είναι....



ισως,ρωτησα ομως αν καποιος γνωριζει το λογο.για να ειναι δυσκολα επισκευασιμη,ποια ειναι η αιτια?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι, έχουν συνεννοηθεί μαζί για να μας κάνουν τη δουλειά δύσκολη...


Για χώρο (κινητά κλπ) απαγωγή θερμότητας, μηχανική αντοχή κλπ

----------


## ioannis_83

> Ναι, έχουν συνεννοηθεί μαζί για να μας κάνουν τη δουλειά δύσκολη...
> 
> 
> Για χώρο (κινητά κλπ) απαγωγή θερμότητας, μηχανική αντοχή κλπ



δεν ειπα οτι εχουν συννενοηθει,απλα εθεσα ενα ερωτημα.για χωρο που λες,ο επεξεργαστης πως χωραει?ψυκτρα δεν εχει κ ο επεξεργαστης για απαγωγη?απλα ειναι 2χιλ πιο ψηλα.δε μιλησα για κινητα αλλα για λαπτοπ.πιστευεις δλδ δε γινεται στην πραξη να μπει  σε socket?

----------


## katmadas

> Και οι επεξεργαστές σε λίγο καιρό "κολλημένοι" θα είναι....



https://www.alternate.co.uk/Hardware...MD/Onboard-CPU

εγω λεω γιατι δεν ειχαν το επεξεργαστη τοσο καιρο  κολυμενο που δεν παθαινει σχεδον ποτε κατι και εχουν την καρτα γραφικων που ειναι απο τα ποιο ευπαθη κοματια σε ενα pc.

----------


## ioannis_83

> https://www.alternate.co.uk/Hardware...MD/Onboard-CPU
> 
> εγω λεω γιατι δεν ειχαν το επεξεργαστη τοσο καιρο  κολυμενο που δεν παθαινει σχεδον ποτε κατι και εχουν την καρτα γραφικων που ειναι απο τα ποιο ευπαθη κοματια σε ενα pc.



το ιδιο ρωτησα  εγω αλλα μονο γενικοτητες ηταν η απαντηση.

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί θα σου άρεσε να πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις τον επεξεργαστή για να κάνεις upgrade?
Οι κάρτες γραφικών δεν αναβαθμίζονται μιας και όλη η πλακέτα είναι για συγκεκριμένο chipset και έχεις και το πλεονέκτημα απαγωγής θερμότητας κάτι που βοηθάει την κάρτα που ψήνεται.

Τώρα. Αν δε σου αρέσει φτιάξε δική σου κάρτα γραφικών με socket και βγάλτην στο εμπόριο να δούμε πόσες θα πουλήσει και τι προβλήματα θα εμφανίσει.

Άντε και έφτιαξες μια κάρτα που θα υποστηρίζει διάφορες GPU, έχεις ιδέα τι μέγεθος θα είχε αυτό το socket και πως θα του παρείχες ψύξη?

Υ.Γ. Για να συγκρίνεις δες πόσο καταναλώνουν οι κάρτες γραφικών (250W και βάλε) και δες τους επεξεργαστές. Εκτός αν έχεις εφευρέσει επαφές τόσο μικρές που δε θα χαλάσουν δεν βλέπω κάποιο άλλο τρόπο. Συν την απαγωγή μην ξεχνάμε ε.

----------


## ioannis_83

> Γιατί θα σου άρεσε να πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις τον επεξεργαστή για να κάνεις upgrade?
> Οι κάρτες γραφικών δεν αναβαθμίζονται μιας και όλη η πλακέτα είναι για συγκεκριμένο chipset και έχεις και το πλεονέκτημα απαγωγής θερμότητας κάτι που βοηθάει την κάρτα που ψήνεται.
> 
> Τώρα. Αν δε σου αρέσει φτιάξε δική σου κάρτα γραφικών με socket και βγάλτην στο εμπόριο να δούμε πόσες θα πουλήσει και τι προβλήματα θα εμφανίσει.
> 
> Άντε και έφτιαξες μια κάρτα που θα υποστηρίζει διάφορες GPU, έχεις ιδέα τι μέγεθος θα είχε αυτό το socket και πως θα του παρείχες ψύξη?
> 
> Υ.Γ. Για να συγκρίνεις δες πόσο καταναλώνουν οι κάρτες γραφικών (250W και βάλε) και δες τους επεξεργαστές. Εκτός αν έχεις εφευρέσει επαφές τόσο μικρές που δε θα χαλάσουν δεν βλέπω κάποιο άλλο τρόπο. Συν την απαγωγή μην ξεχνάμε ε.



για την απαγωγη που λες δε σε πολυκαταλαβα.δλδ θεωρεις οτι τοσο μεγαλο μερος της θερμοτητας απαγεται μεσω του pcb και οχι μεσω της ψυκτρας?επισης για το μεγεθος που λες,ας ηταν το λαπτοπ μ 2 χιλιοστα πιο χοντρο και ας μη χαλουσε η καρτα καθε 6μηνο(paviliondv9000).

----------


## picdev

Ή απαγωγή γίνεται μέσω του ground plane

----------


## leosedf

> για την απαγωγη που λες δε σε πολυκαταλαβα.δλδ θεωρεις οτι τοσο μεγαλο μερος της θερμοτητας απαγεται μεσω του pcb και οχι μεσω της ψυκτρας?επισης για το μεγεθος που λες,ας ηταν το λαπτοπ μ 2 χιλιοστα πιο χοντρο και ας μη χαλουσε η καρτα καθε 6μηνο(paviliondv9000).



Τότε στείλε email στην ΗP και πες τους ότι θέλεις στο τσιπάκι γραφικών socket, η στην Nvidia κλπ. Η μάθε να επιλέγεις μηχάνημα.

Όχι δεν είναι μέσω του pcb αλλά ΚΑΙ από εκεί, οτιδήποτε είναι καλύτερο βοηθάει. Βέβαια για κάρτες γραφικών δεν το συζητάμε δεν παίζει να δεις ΠΟΤΕ socket εκεί.

----------


## tasosmos

Καλημέρα παιδες,

Σορρυ που ξεθαβω το θεμα (ισως θα ηταν καλο να γινει και sticky το συγκεκριμενο btw) αλλα μηπως εχει χρησιμοποιησει καποιος το συγκεκριμενο flux; 
http://www.safershop.gr/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=7571



Χρειαζομαι να παραγγειλω απο Ελλαδα αμεσα και ειναι το μονο που βρισκω και φαινεται καπως αξιολογο. Εναλλακτικα αν εχετε καποια αλλη λυση προχειρη προφανως πειτε, ιδανικα θα ηθελα να ειναι σε μεγαλη συριγγα ή βαζακι.

----------


## ioanniskar

Θέλω να αλλάξω ένα bga τσιπ και ψάχνω flux. Θέλω τη μικρότερη ποσότητα που μπορώ να αγοράσω, λογικά 10cc.
Θα μου προτείνατε κάποιο που μπορώ να βρω σε Ελληνικό store; Αν όχι, τι μάρκα θα μου προτείνατε και από πού να το πάρω για να είμαι σίγουρος για τη γνησιότητα;

Μεταξύ των Amtech 223, 4300, 559 ποιό θα προτείνατε για bga; (αναφέρομαι πάντα στα γνήσια amtech)

----------


## johnnyb

http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...2a4e7af81.aspx

http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...7db185787.aspx

http://www.acdcshop.gr/fluxnocleanwa...3.html?sort=2a

http://www.acdcshop.gr/fluxrmagelsyr...5.html?sort=2a

----------


## ioanniskar

> http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...2a4e7af81.aspx
> 
> http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...7db185787.aspx
> 
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/fluxnocleanwa...3.html?sort=2a
> 
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/fluxrmagelsyr...5.html?sort=2a



thanks.
Σχετικά με της 2ή ερώτηση; Ποιο από τα 223, 4300, 559 θα πρότεινες για bga;
Διάβασα από κάποιον πως το 4300 είναι πιο δραστικό και πρότεινε το 559 για bga για να μη γίνει ζημιά στα pads. Ισχύει;

----------


## spirakos

Το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις;
*CS-FLUX*

----------


## GSR600

Σπυρο αυτο χρησιμοποιώ εδω και ενα χρόνο για reflow μονο και ειναι μια χαρά☺

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N5100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

spirakos (28-11-16)

----------


## lepouras

για γενικά SMD εξαρτήματα κάνει?

----------


## leosedf

> για γενικά SMD εξαρτήματα κάνει?



Ναι...........

----------


## lepouras

οκ. γιατί θέλω να ντουφεκίσω μια. μάλλον θα πάρω το 15 γραμμαρίων γιατί πρέπει να είναι σε συσκευασία των τριών (5 γραμμάρια ανά σύριγγα) μιας και αναφέρει ότι μετά το άνοιγμα μέχρι 6 μήνες ενώ κλειστές 24 (τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία).

----------


## spirakos

Ενα LQFP48 θελω να αλλαξω, κανει;
Με ισοπροπυλικη καθαριζει;

----------


## michalism

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!
Υπάρχει μια πρόταση για flux γενικής χρήσης; 

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είναι όλα παρόμοια (από πλευράς χημείας ας πούμε) με κύρια διαφορά την μορφή (gel ή υγρό). 
Τώρα όμως μπερδεύτηκα λιγο. Έχετε κάποιο λινκ για κατατόπιση;

----------


## JOUN

> Ναι...........




Για το #59 ρωταω:Σε σχεση με το warton;

----------

